# Meet the newest Canine Good Citizen



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Woo Hoo. We passed the CGC test tonight :happyboogie:

Although we passed, I wouldn't say she aced it. She aced everything until the other dog walked in. She barked a little but they allowed me to walk her backwards and settle her down and then we walked over to greet dog/handler and then we walked by them twice with no issues so she passed us! 

Observe the excitement on Willow's face. She is so proud


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol she looks smug like "yeah i did it....whats next?"


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats  I know you've been working hard with her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats BTW.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, she's proud! Both of you should be, congratulations


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes! Congrats!!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We are far from done but it is great to be able to check this off the list.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> Observe the excitement on Willow's face. She is so proud


Congratulations!! :happyboogie::happyboogie:
She seems to be handling it with the proper amount of modesty.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Congrats!! Is she your reactive one or is it your other dog?


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> Congrats!! Is she your reactive one or is it your other dog?


 Yes, Willow is the reactive one.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Way to go!! Congrats to you both!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats!!!

That is a HUGE accomplishment for a reactive pup!

Stark is still working on it, I haven't trialed him yet because I want to ensure he is 100%. Not sure if we will get there but we will try! 

SO HAPPY FOR YOU, from one reactive owner to another.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

you just had to walk by them? no fair I have to shake hands with the other person while my dog completely ignores the other dog. heck if I just had to walk past the other dog we would have passed on the first try.

Congrats!!!!!! :congratulations:


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> That is a HUGE accomplishment for a reactive pup!
> 
> ...


 Thanks! I feel your pain believe me. I haven't worked so hard on anything as I have with Willow. And we still aren't done. But she is such a big goofball I just gotta love her!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> you just had to walk by them? no fair I have to shake hands with the other person while my dog completely ignores the other dog. heck if I just had to walk past the other dog we would have passed on the first try.
> 
> Congrats!!!!!! :congratulations:


 No, she had to do a sit/greet too. We were unsuccessful the first time as she got a little amped up and started whining/barking but I pulled Willow back while the other dog continued walking around the room. Once we were ready we did it again. We walked to the middle, I got Willow to sit/stay while I hurriedly shook hands and then we disbursed and we did the walk-by twice. Willow didn't have any issues with the walking/passing the other dog. 
I honestly thought we weren't going to pass because she did bark but I am not an evaluator so I don't know if just barking disqualifies or if I got a lenient evaluator. Like I said, I was able to get her to settle and muster through. 
Keep trying! You will get there!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Also, the weird part was that I took the class to practice and when we did the sit/greet with other dogs we did it in groups of three and Willow always did great. I told the instructor that this is the part that I fear the most and she thought I was crazy because she never reacted in class. Then for the test there was only 1 dog and Willow started barking :crazy:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

cshepherd9 said:


> No, she had to do a sit/greet too. We were unsuccessful the first time as she got a little amped up and started whining/barking but I pulled Willow back while the other dog continued walking around the room. Once we were ready we did it again. We walked to the middle, I got Willow to sit/stay while I hurriedly shook hands and then we disbursed and we did the walk-by twice. Willow didn't have any issues with the walking/passing the other dog.
> I honestly thought we weren't going to pass because she did bark but I am not an evaluator so I don't know if just barking disqualifies or if I got a lenient evaluator. Like I said, I was able to get her to settle and muster through.
> Keep trying! You will get there!


oh ok. My evaluator is really tough and makes us sit there and have a mini convo while the dogs just sit there and ignore each other. If I could hurridly shake hands he'd probably pass. I'm waiting a year until I take it again. we've been going to the dog park to work on him listening to me around other dogs.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

:congratulations:


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good girl willow!!!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, congrats! I'm hoping to get there with Skylar one day, so your story gives me hope! (Skylar is a recovering reactive, too lol.)


----------

